# Bird on Road - Need ID & Advice



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Hey Everyone, 

Long time no talk! Robin says Hi!!

Today we picked this little guy (or girl) up off the street, the left wing doesn't seem to work so I'm afraid he's been hit by a car. I can take him to my vet tonight (who does assessments and then refers to the Toronto Wildlife Centre if needed) but in the meantime I want to make sure he's comfy.










Can someone please identify who I've got here? Sorry for the blurry photos... from far away it looked like a goldfinch but close up the beak seems longer and more tapered than a finch's. Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

photo showing colours on the back/wings

photo showing belly & beak shape

photo showing close up of beak shape


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Is it a warbler? Do they eat bugs?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

It looks like you have a female Oriole, or similarly marked Oriole species.

Please see link below
http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i5070id.html


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Thanks, yeah that picture looks just like her!


----------

